# Naa lost spark



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

I received the tractor from my father in law last month. He bought it new. It was all factory the harness was rotten so I replaced it. Tractor ran fine and then died check spark and have nothing. I have power to the coil and coming out of the coil to the distributer I replaced the coil and points and condenser still no spark what am I missing points are set correctly tractor is still 6 volt with side mount distributer


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

have you checked the spring loaded carbon contact that is situated in the center hole in the distributor cap, if your cap doesn't have a spring loaded carbon connector, this may be a fixed carbon contact and a flat metal spring plate on top of the rotor, there must be a contact between these two points for the rotor to distribute the spark


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you set the point gap at .025" Also try a hot wire direct from the battery hot terminal to the coil input. You may high resistance connection somewhere in the circuit to the coil.


----------



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

Found what was left of the primary conductor on the distributor in the bottom . Got one on order I will see if that fixes it


----------



## Ford4400John (Dec 13, 2014)

Had this happen with the Jubilee I got from my dad. The conductor is avail for around $5.00, not sure if the forum rules let me post a specific site. You might want to replace the complete assembly while you are in there, the insulators tend to crack as well.

If you have problems finding it, send me an email and I'll send a link.


----------

